# Rio Bluesteel?



## Whackem (Jun 15, 2014)

Any thoughts on Rio Bluesteel? Would you recommend it for geese/ducks? Thanks!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Pretty good loads. I'm shooting Rio's and Fiocchis this fall.


----------



## coveyrises (Oct 31, 2018)

Not even close to the Hevi Shot family of ammo
I used some of the Hevimetal on Geese in Missouri 
and it worked perfectly


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

coveyrises said:


> Not even close to the Hevi Shot family of ammo
> I used some of the Hevimetal on Geese in Missouri
> and it worked perfectly


So spamming for prostaff points is still an thing at Environmetal? Even though you're staff discount is less than the case discount at Roger's? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

